# Eigenbau meines Teichfilter



## andrebrunner (8. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,

wir haben seit ca. 8 Jahren ein Teich 4,5mx4,5x1,20m.
Mein Vater hat sich wenig um den Teich gekümmert, nun habe ich beschlossen den Teich etwas aufzupeppen.
Wir hatte nur einen sehr kleinen Filter.
Also habe ich meinen Filter selber gebaut nach Heuft-Tonnenfilter Anleitung.
Ich habe eine neue Pumpe gekauft 10000 l/h und einen UV Filter 36 Watt.
Nun habe ich erstmal meinen Teich das Wasser gewechselt bis ca. 50 cm vor dem Boden wo fast nur noch Schlamm war, den habe ich mit einem Kescher aus dem Teich befördert, Folie mit dem Dampfstrahler sauber gemacht, Seerosen gekürzt etc. -> der Teich ist immer noch grün, klar konnte ich nicht den ganzen Dreck entfernen aber wenigstens einen großen Teil.
Habe die 3 Regentonnen 300l mit HT Rohren verbunden mit Gummdichtungen die ich nachkleben musste, da diese undicht waren. Gestern habe ich alles angeschlossen, nun pumpt die Pumpe zu schnell in die Regentonnen, dass diese dann nach kurzer Zeit überlaufen, nun habe ich beim UV Filter die Wassermenge verringert, aber das ist ja nicht Sinn und Zweck ich möchte einen klaren Teich.
In den Tonnen habe ich: 1 Tonne: Steine am Grund 3-4 cm ca dann Bürsten und 1x Filtermatte mittel
2 Tonne: Zeolith 2 Säcke + 100l Filterwürfel und 3. Tonne wieder Steine am Grund + Filtermatten.
Ich habe wirklich schon sehr viel Geld investiert und Zeit!! und möchte am Ende wenigstens ein schönes Ergebnis haben, könnt Ihr mir helfen?
Am besten wäre wenn ich größere Rohre nehme oder und was für Dichtungen würdet Ihr empfehlen?
Vielen Dank vorab


----------



## derMaggus (8. Aug. 2016)

Stehe aktuell vor dem selben Problem. AquaForte 6500 Pumpe an zwei 300l Regentonnen. Das Wasser läuft nicht flott genug aus der Ablauftonne. Ich denke hier wirst du mit dem Querschnitt der Rohrleitungen arbeiten müssen. Sprich zB DN50 als Einlauf, DN75 oder was halt nächst größer ist als Auslauf oder alternativ zwei DN50 Ausläufe. So auch zu jeder weiteren Verbindung.

Dass dein Wasser nicht klar wird, könnte einfach daran liegen, dass du noch keine Biologie hast welche sich dem annehmen kann. Hast du irgendwie Filterstarter oder so was drin? Andernfalls dauert es eben so seine Zeit bis das System einläuft.

Du UVC hast du getestet und sie funktioniert? Sie ist vertikal und zwischen Filter und Pumpe verbaut?


----------



## Nori (8. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Andre,
da hättest du mal besser vorher nachgefragt - bevor du Geld in unnütze Sachen wie das Zeolith investiert hast.

Das Überlaufen kommt von der zu kleinen Verrohrung zwischen den Tonnen - welche Rohre (Größe Anzahl) hast du verbaut?

Zu den Medien:
Die Steine am Boden sind schlecht, da sich hier der Dreck absetzt, der mittels der Tonnenausläufe rausbefördert werden muss - Steine entfernen und in jeder Tonne ein Absetzvolumen schaffen (geht mit Rohrresten als Abstandshalter und mit Lichtstegplatten).
Bürsten sind zwar "Oldschool" - da wäre ein Sieb-oder Spaltsieb besser - aber es ist schon mal ne Vorabscheidung.
Dann PPI 10 (grob) Matten - das würde schon reichen für Tonne 1. Für Tonne 2 dann die Würfel und Matten PPI 20 (mittel) und PPI 30 (fein) - wenn schon vorhanden kannst ja einen Sack Zeolith mit reinhängen - bringen tut es nicht viel.
Tonne 3 würde ich mit 100 Liter __ Hel-X ruhend befüllen - dann hast auch ne gute Bioabteilung.

Der UVC mit 36 Watt (bestimmt ein PL-Strahler) ist fast zu klein dimensioniert - da wäre ein 40 Watt T5 (höherer Wirkungsgrad) besser gewesen, aber versuch es einfach - vielleicht reicht er auch aus.
Ich hoffe du hast vernünftige 1,5" Schläuche verbaut???

Gruß Nori
.


----------



## Nori (8. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Marcus,
mit deiner 6500-er Pumpe (und wenig Förderhöhenverlust) benötigst du bei 50-er Abgängen 3 Stück.
Es empfiehlt sich generell bei diesen Tonnenfilter auch an einen Überlauf zu denken (z.B. mit je einem HT 50 oder 75 Rohr)

Gruß Nori


----------



## andrebrunner (8. Aug. 2016)

Hallo, habe die Tonnen mit jeweils einen HT 50 mm Rohr verbaut.
Okey die Steine werde ich entfernen und das alles etwas umstrukturieren
Pumpe saugt das Wasser an dann in den UV Filter dann in die 1. Tonne die Schläuche haben einen Durchmesser von 32 mm.
Könnt ihr mir sagen wie man die Tonnen richtig abdichtet, weil ich glaube mit dem Kleber wird sich das nicht so lange halten.
Reicht denn mein Filter überhaupt von der Teichgröße her?
MfG André


----------



## mitch (8. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Andre,

 wieder mal jemand aus Franken 




andrebrunner schrieb:


> Am besten wäre wenn ich größere Rohre nehme oder und was für Dichtungen würdet Ihr empfehlen?



da bekommst du die richtigen Sachen, DN 110 ist die meist genutzte Rohrgröße
* defekter Link entfernt *

oder dort 
http://www.koi-steppan.com/epages/6...61742263/Products/"Foliendurchführung 110 mm"


----------



## derMaggus (8. Aug. 2016)

Nori schrieb:


> Hallo Marcus,
> mit deiner 6500-er Pumpe (und wenig Förderhöhenverlust) benötigst du bei 50-er Abgängen 3 Stück.
> Es empfiehlt sich generell bei diesen Tonnenfilter auch an einen Überlauf zu denken (z.B. mit je einem HT 50 oder 75 Rohr)
> 
> Gruß Nori


Ich freu mich irre, dass du mir so konkret geholfen hast! Nur um noch ganz ganz sicher zu gehen: zwischen den Tonnen ebenfalls insgesamt 3 Leitungen setzen oder nur in die letzte und diese dann in den Teich?

Wie lautet die Formel zur Berechnung? Dann würde ich für mich kurz durchgehen ob ich nicht lieber stattdessen auf > DN50 gehe statt mehrere Leitungen zu nehmen. Wobei ich da natürlich in Bezug auf die Strömung im Teich auch Vorteile sehe, wenn ich drei Einläufe hätte und diese entsprechend positionieren könnte... mal überlegen.

Sagte ich schon danke? Danke! ;-)


----------



## Nori (8. Aug. 2016)

1,25 " ist schon arg klein für ne 10.000-er Pumpe - 1,5" ist unterste Grenze, normal gehört da ein 2" Schlauch ran.
Der Filter reicht schon noch aus - kommt darauf an, ob du deine Medien optimierst, wie der Besatz ist sowie die Teich-Lage (Sonnenstunden).
Es kann halt bei solchen Tonnenfiltern recht arbeitsintensiv werden - deshalb werden bei solchen Teichgrößen dann auch Vlies-oder Trommelfilter in Verbindung mit Bioabteilungen verwendet ....

Gruß Nori


----------



## andrebrunner (8. Aug. 2016)

Also was muss ich verändern? Soll ich an der letzten Tonne noch 2 Löcher machen mit 50 mm damit die Tonnen nicht überlaufen, denkt ihr das Problem ist somit gelöst?
Denn bei mir war es immer die 1. Tonne die übergelaufen ist und zwar wenn ich die Pumpe 20 Minuten eingeschalten habe.


----------



## Nori (8. Aug. 2016)

Du kannst auch 2x DN 75 nehmen oder einmal DN 110 (wobei bei deinen 6500 Litern auch ein 75-er reicht).
Ich hab es in meinem Filter halt über die Flächen der Rohre ausgerechnet - ich pumpe mit einer 7500-er mit etwa 1m Förderhöhe in einen Vorfilter (CS 2) - diesen verlässt das Wasser mit einem DN 75 (in Schwerkraft) - ich habe dann entsprechend 3 Stck. DN 50 Abgänge (und einen zusätzlichen als Überlauf) verbaut.
Ich habe keine DN 75 oder 110 realisiert, weil ich diese Großen Querschnitte und auch die Flansche nicht mag - ich habe Verschraubungen mit Schläuchen verwendet und da wird es über 2" teuer - deshalb bei meinem Filter nur 50-er Abgänge.
Am Ende der Filterkette läuft das Wasser bei meinem Filter über 4 Stck. 1,5" Schläuche zurück in den Teich.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Nori (8. Aug. 2016)

Bei Heuft wurde dieser Filtertyp mit der 10.000-er Pumpe (wobei hier etwa 6-7000 Liter ankommen wegen der Förderhöhe) mit 75-er Rohren verbunden - du musst schon diesen Querschnitt bei allen Tonnen verbauen, nur am Auslauf reicht nicht.

Gruß Nori


----------



## andrebrunner (8. Aug. 2016)

Also in der letzten Tonne mache ich 2 Löcher für 2 75 HT Rohren die dann in den Teich fließen. Habe die Tonnen halt nur mit jeweils einen 50 HT Rohr verbunden (habe Angst das es dadurch dann überläuft), wie sehen diese Schraubverbindungen aus und wo bekommen ich so etwas her. Ich habe nur so Gummidichtungen die in das Loch kommen und ich dann das Rohr durchschieben muss.
Gruß André


----------



## Nori (8. Aug. 2016)

Welche Förderhöhe (ab Wasseroberfläche) hast du denn? - wenn tatsächlich auch nur 6-7000 Liter ankommen sollte wie bei Heuft ein DN 75 reichen.
Du solltest dir dann entsprechende Flansche besorgen (Adressen siehe Oben).
Es gibt Flansche an denen du direkt HT Rohre aufstecken kannst - ansonsten müssen bei Standart-Flanschen erst noch entsprechende PVC Rohre eingeklebt werden, damit du dann mit deinen HT-Rohren "weiterfahren" kannst.
Diese grauen HT Rohre können nicht geklebt werden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## andrebrunner (8. Aug. 2016)

Also einfach diese Muffe kaufen; https://www.pvc-welt.de/Tankverschraubung-ABS-2fach-Klebemuffe
und dann das Rohr hinten dran und es ist dicht?


----------



## Nori (8. Aug. 2016)

Hier noch was:
Als Alternative für die gängigen Flansche mit ihren einzelnen Schrauben gibt's auch noch diese Variante:

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from...5mm.TRS0&_nkw=tankverschraubung+75mm&_sacat=0

Ein Anbieter klebt auch auf Wunsch entsprechende Rohre mit ein....

Hier muss aber das Loch sehr exakt ausgeführt sein (am besten mit einer Lochsäge arbeiten).
Wenn ein bestehendes Loch vergrößert werden muss rate ich zum vorsichtigen Einsatz eines Dreml.

Gruß Nori


----------



## andrebrunner (8. Aug. 2016)

Wie verbinde ich sauber mein Teichschlauch 32 mm mit meinen Anschluss an der Tonne 50mm gibt es da einen Adapter oder einfach einkleben, weil ich habe den erstmal provisorisch befestigt


----------



## mitch (8. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Andre,

die dinger heißen ja "Tankverschraubung ABS 2fach *Klebemuffe*"  das kleben wird mit Tangit (PVC Kleber) gemacht

Tonne = Klebemuffe = PVC Rohr = Klebemuffe = Tonne



andrebrunner schrieb:


> Wie verbinde ich sauber mein Teichschlauch 32 mm mit meinen Anschluss an der Tonne


von der Pumpe zum Filter oder vom Filter zum Teich ?

kannst du uns auch mal ein paar Bilder zeigen

noch was: nicht alle Kunststoffe lassen sich kleben ==> http://www.heimwerker.de/diy/basteln/kleber/plastik-kleben.html
pvc kleben ist aber sehr einfach


----------



## Nori (8. Aug. 2016)

Bezgl. Schlauchanbindung:
Hättest du einen 1,5" oder 2" wäre das sogar mit einfachen HT Rohren möglich - da passen nämlich die HT 40 oder HT 50 ganz genau.
So kannst du eine 1,25" Anschlusstülle nehmen und in einen HT 50 Blinddeckel einbauen - das HT 50 Rohr dann über den Tonnenrand nach Unten führen.
Bau bitte keinen Anschluss direkt im unteren Bereich der Tonne ein - das hat den schlechten Nebeneffekt, dass die Tonne dann leerlaufen wird, wenn die Pumpe aus ist.
Anschlusstüllen gibts auch bei pvc-welt ....

Zu deinem obigen Tankverschraubung: da war ja keine mit 75mm dabei - oder willst du nun 3 Stck. mit 50 mm einbauen??

Gruß Nori


----------



## andrebrunner (8. Aug. 2016)

Hallo an der letztes Tonne habe ich einen Ausfluss mit 50 mm würde dann noch 2 dazu machen mit 50 mm dann müsste das mit dem überlaufen doch kein Problem mehr sein oder?


----------



## andrebrunner (8. Aug. 2016)

Hab den Filter jetzt mal so wie ich ohne gebaut habe Probe laufen lassen und das Wasser kommt vorne nicht klar raus klar eine Veränderung ist zu sehen aber habe mir deutlich mehr erwartet!


----------



## Teichfreund77 (8. Aug. 2016)

Ohne Starter Bakterien dauert es länger bis der Biologische Prozess richtig läuft.
Am Wichtigsten ist es Geduld zu haben.
Falls das Wasser noch Grünlich ist braucht die UVC noch einige Tage bis Sie das Schaft.

Wenn ich was gelernt habe, ist es der Teich braucht Zeit.


----------



## Nori (8. Aug. 2016)

Durch ein 50-er Rohr laufen in Schwerkraft nunmal keine 6-7000 Liter in der Stunde.
Wenn du in der letzten Tonne nur die Ausläufe umbaust wird sich halt diese schneller auf das Niveau UK Ausläufe leeren - deshalb kann durch den geringen Auslauf in T 1 diese trotzdem überlaufen wenn die Pumpe weiter ihre 6-7000 Liter in T1 hineinfördert.
Ich würde die verlinkten Ebay-Teile besorgen in 75 mm (gleich mit eingeklebten PVC-Rohren) - dann kannst mittels HT-Doppelmuffen (gibts im Baumarkt) die Tonnen sauber verbinden. Zusätzlich würde ich noch jeder Tonne einen 50-er Überlauf spendieren, den du dann in ein 110-er Rohr zusammenfassen kannst (diese Teile gibts auch im Baumarkt - schau in mein Album, da siehst du das Prinzip an meinem Tonnenabgang: 3x50-er in ein 75-er Rohr).
Dieses Teil kannst auch für den sauberen Anschluss deines Schlauches verwenden (wie schon beschrieben mit Blinddeckel und Tülle - im Tonneninneren das Rohr Richtung Boden weiterführen und oberhalb des Absetzvolumens mit einem Winkelstück enden lassen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## samorai (8. Aug. 2016)

Ohne Nori ins Handwerk zu fuschen  ist zwar nicht das Optimum geht aber auch.
Stehen deine Tonnen wie eine Treppe zueinander? 
Zum überlaufen von Tonne 1;Der Einlauf von Tonne 2 sollte um den Querschnitt des Einlaufrohres +10-15 cm tiefer liegen, wie der Auslauf von Tonne 1 und in T1 sollte der Ablauf  unter Wasser liegen(15 Grad-Bogen) .... dadurch ensteht ein Unterdruck nur im Rohr nicht im Filter T2  Ein schnellerer Abfluß ist die Folge.
Da Du unheimliche Verluste beim Pumpen hast, schon mal an eine Tiefersetzung der Tonnen gedacht.


----------



## andrebrunner (9. Aug. 2016)

So sehen meine Tonnen aus stehen auf Blumentöpfe und sind leider ohne Gefälle :-(


----------



## Nori (9. Aug. 2016)

Damit verschenkst du Pumpenleistung durch die Förderhöhe.
Kannst die nicht tiefer aufstellen ?

Gruß Nori


----------



## andrebrunner (9. Aug. 2016)

Leider nicht, wenn ich die davor stelle sieht es blöd aus und wenn ich Sie dahinter stelle denk ich mir wenn mal ein Rohr wieder undicht sein soll ist es sehr schwer da ran zu kommen, die Pumpe bringt ja viel zu viel Leistung für meinen kleinen Rohre  ich schau mal wie das wird mit einem 2. oder 3. Ausfluss oder ich mach als Verbindungen gleich 75 Rohre drauf


----------



## Lion (9. Aug. 2016)

andrebrunner,
bei 25000 Teichvol. brauchst Du eigentlich die volle Leistung der Pumpe.
Mein Vorschlag : wie Nori schreibt : Filter runter setzen, um noch bessere Pumpenleistung zu bekommen.
.
(Ob die Tonnen oben oder unten stehen, sieht genau so gut oder schlecht aus)
Die original Wasserhähne sind nicht sicher und diese würde ich durch Kugelhähne oder Schieber austauschen,
ansonsten riskiert Du, das eines morgens Dein Teich leer ist.
.
Unbedingt große Verbindungsrohre von Tonne zu Tonne anbringen, damit der volle Durchfluß und noch etwas Reserve gewährleistet ist,
nur so wirst Du nach einer Einlaufphase sauberes Wasser bekommen.
.
Gutes Gelingen wünscht
Léon


----------



## andrebrunner (9. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Leon welche Rohre würdest du dann nehmen 75mm Durchmesser?
Mein Bruder meinte an der letzten Tonne könnte ich doch den Ausfluss unten machen dann wird in der letzten Tonne von oben nach unten gefiltert und das Wasser läuft schneller ab?


----------



## mitch (9. Aug. 2016)

andrebrunner schrieb:


> Mein Bruder meinte an der letzten Tonne könnte ich doch den Ausfluss unten machen dann wird in der letzten Tonne von oben nach unten gefiltert und das Wasser läuft schneller ab?


das ist keine gute Idee - wenn die Pumpe mal aus ist wird das filtermaterial trocken und die Bakterien sterben ab.

da ist ein Bild dabei wie die Verbindungen sein sollten
http://www.bauplan-bauanleitung.de/diverse/teichfilter-bauanleitung/


----------



## andrebrunner (9. Aug. 2016)

Hallo habe den Filter momentan nicht im Betrieb aber die Tonnen sind gefüllt mit Wasser, muss das ja mit dem überlaufen erst abklären, soll ich jetzt 75 HT Rohre nehmen oder nicht? Oder reicht es wenn ich die Tonnen mit mehr Gefälle aufstelle also wenn ich etwas drunterstelle. 
MfG André


----------



## andrebrunner (9. Aug. 2016)

Also ich würde den Filter noch mal auseinander bauen, die Aufteilung des Filters verändern sprich das Innenleben was wo reinkommt. Dann würde ich bei den bestehenden 50mm Rohre das Loch vergrößern mit 75mm Rohre dann also die neu kaufen, an der letztes Tonne dann einen Ausfluss mit 2x 75mm Rohren. Würde dann diese Dichtungen nehmen die im Foto, gibt's die irgendwo günstiger weil 1 Stück kostet mal wieder 9€ und ich brauche 6 Stück..


----------



## andrebrunner (9. Aug. 2016)

Mein auf Filter hat aber 2 Ausgänge ich benutze nur einen und diesen hab ich auf einen Mini Spalt innen gedrosselt damit das nicht überläuft wenn ich den dann nicht mehr drossele habe ich Angst, dass die 75 Rohre auch nicht ausreichen und dann der Filter wieder überläuft..


----------



## mitch (9. Aug. 2016)

die Lösung ist die Tonnen untereinander mit DN110  zu verbinden und die rohre mit Flanschen an den Tonnen zu befestigen

hast du den 2. link mal angesehen https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/536028/ ist billiger wie die Gummidichtung


----------



## Nori (9. Aug. 2016)

Wie gesagt reicht ein 75-er Rohr bei 6-7000 Litern - kommt eben auf die Förderhöhe an - wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst nimm ein 110-er.
Dann hast du auch noch ne Reserve, wenn vielleicht die 10.000-er Pumpe durch eine Kräftigere ersetzt wird.

Diese Gummidichtungen halte ich für ungeeignet - da muss der Lochausschnitt schon sehr exakt ausgeführt werden, damit sowas dauerhaft gut abdichtet.
Die Tonnen verändern auch ihre Form wenn sie sich füllen - ebenso bei verschiedenen Außentemperaturen.
Eine gute Verrohrung die sauber ausgeführt wird kommt auch ohne Dichtungs-Kit etc. aus - bei den Flanschen und Schiebern sollte man, genau wie bei der Folie, nicht sparen!


Gruß Nori


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Andrebrunner,
mit einer Druckverlustrechnung kommst Du bei Deiner Konfiguration bereits mit DN 50 auf maximal 10 cm. Mit DN 75 bist Du also auf der sicheren Seite, sofern der Auslauf sich nicht zusetzen kann. Hast Du am Auslauf Siebkörbe verbaut, z. B. so:
   ? Ich hab' einen von Nori angesprochenen Flansch verbaut, von der anderen Seite sieht der so aus:   .
Solche "Kleinigkeiten" können auch ein Überlaufen verhindern.
Du schriebst, Deine Tonnen 





andrebrunner schrieb:


> stehen auf Blumentöpfe


. Ich hoffe, dass diese eine gerade Fläche aufweisen, und Deine Tonnen nicht seitlich überstehen. Anderenfalls wird es Dir passieren, dass sich die Tonnen mit der Zeit verformen. Selbst meine "Mülltonnen" verformen sich erheblich unter dem Wasserdruck. Für dünneren Kunststoff, wie bei Regentonnen verwendet, brauchst Du eine ebene Auflage über die gesamte Standfläche. 
Ich hoffe, ich hab' nicht zu viel gemault - das würde mich sonst ärgern. Ich möchte, dass Du einen schönen Filter hinbekommst. Meine beiden Mülltonnen (2·120 Liter, und einstufig, weil parallel) machen einen guten Job. Meinen Vorfilter schalte ich im Urlaub auf "Durchlauf", und dasselbe auch bei Störungen, die in der Vergangenheit nicht selten waren. Da müsste es Dir bei Deinem Teich mit 900 Litern Filtervolumen erst recht gelingen, klares Wasser hinzubekommen. Den obigen Tipps zu den Filtermaterialien schließe ich mich an.


----------



## andrebrunner (10. Aug. 2016)

Hallo, Fläche ist gerade - nein solche Siebkörbe habe ich lieder nicht eingebaut. 
Hast du diese Flansch mit Schrauben an der Tonne befestigt, hält das überhaupt bei den dünnen Material?


----------



## Nori (10. Aug. 2016)

Die Schrauben werden auf der anderen Seite ja mit einem weiteren Flansch (mit Muttern) dagegen geschraubt - das presst zusammen.
Bei den Verschraubungen, die ich Oben verlinkt hab spart man sich die kleinen Löcher für die Schrauben - da presst man die beiden Flanschteile mittels der großen Mutter zusammen .


Mit diesen Körben (ich hab dir Lichtstegplatten mit Rohrstücken als Distanzfüsschen empfohlen - die haben die gleiche Funktion) schaffst du ein Absetzvolumen für den Dreck, denn du dann in entsprechenden Intervallen ablassen musst. Deshalb sollten auch entsprechend gute Ablassvorrichtunen verbaut werden - die kann man auch untereinander verbinden.

Diese perforierte Leitung benötigst du auch nur in Tonnen, in denen __ Hel-X gelagert ist - bei Filtermatten etc. ist das nicht nötig.

Gruß Nori


----------



## andrebrunner (10. Aug. 2016)

Hallo also brauche ich komplett neue Rohre + 6 x diesen Flansch und dann einfach alles verbinden oder, muss der Flansch mit dem Rohr verklebt werden oder reicht es wenn man die zusammen steckt? Tut mir leid, aber habe so etwas davor noch nie gemacht , habe mir davor die ganzen Anleitungen im Internet angesehen und jeder macht es ein wenig anders..


----------



## mitch (10. Aug. 2016)

andrebrunner schrieb:


> muss der Flansch mit dem Rohr verklebt werden


ja das wird normalerweise immer verklebt, die Rohre werden dann mit Doppelmuffen verbunden


----------



## andrebrunner (10. Aug. 2016)

mit welchen kleber? kann ich da sanitär silikon verwenden?


----------



## Michael H (10. Aug. 2016)

Hallo

Hier hab ich mal ein kleines Tutorial zum Thema Flansche gemacht ....

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...ung-wie-gehe-ich-vor.44061/page-7#post-490962

Ab Beitrag 63 ......

Viel Spass damit ....


----------



## mitch (10. Aug. 2016)

andrebrunner schrieb:


> mit welchen kleber? kann ich da sanitär silikon verwenden?


die Beiträge solltest du schon lesen ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/536050/


----------



## Nori (10. Aug. 2016)

Prinzipiell ist Silikon ne Dichtungsmasse und kein Kleber - PVC verklebt man mit einem speziellen PVC-Kleber (z.B. Tangit - da wird das Material quasi verschweisst) - zum Abdichten nimmt man Dichtmasse (z.B. Innotec) - mit so Sanitärzeug würde ich nicht arbeiten.

Es muss immer ein PVC-Rohr in einen Flansch eingklebt werden, damit man mit einem aufgesteckten HT-Rohr weiterfahren kann.
Beim Verbinden von 2 Tonnen lässt man die eingeklebten Rohre so weit überstehen, dass danach mit einer HT Doppelmuffe (2 "Weiberl-Seiten") die Rohrstutzen ("Manderl") sicher verbunden werden - außerdem können auch leichte Tonnenbewegungen mit dieser Verbindungsart problemlos kompensiert werden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## andrebrunner (11. Aug. 2016)

Servus, habe heute erstmal die Steine entfernt, habe den Filter jetzt mal einen Tag laufen lassen und es war schon ziemlich viel Dreck drinnen.
Also erstmal muss ich das Problem mit dem schnellen Abfluss in den Griff bekommen, es soll ordentlich Wasser durchkommen und nicht so ein Mini-Strahl.
Also was meint ihr soll ich alle 50 Rohre durch 75 oder sogar 110mm Rohre ersetzen oder soll ich ein 2. 50 mm Rohr zur Verbindung der Tonnen anbringen oder soll ich die Tonnen erstmal in versetzter Höhe aufstellen damit mehr Gefälle ensteht. Sorry für die ganzen Fragen aber ich will das jetzt richtig machen und nicht wieder zu kleine Rohre kaufen die dann wieder nicht passen. Also sagt mir bitte jemand wie ich es auf jeden Fall richtig mache!
https://www.teichpflege.eu/bauanleitungen/teichfilter-bauanleitung/3-kammer-koi-filter/ -> diese Anleitung scheint doch ganz praktisch zu sein oder was meint ihr?
PS: was meint ihr denn alle mit diesen Überlauf, kann mir das nicht vorstellen
Vielen Dank,

André


----------



## mitch (11. Aug. 2016)

andrebrunner schrieb:


> Also sagt mir bitte jemand wie ich es auf jeden Fall richtig mache!



deine Pumpe:


andrebrunner schrieb:


> Ich habe eine neue Pumpe gekauft 10000 l/h



durch ein 110er Rohr gehen ca. max 15000 l/h


mitch schrieb:


> die Lösung ist die Tonnen untereinander mit DN110 zu verbinden und die rohre mit Flanschen an den Tonnen zu befestigen






andrebrunner schrieb:


> PS: was meint ihr denn alle mit diesen Überlauf, kann mir das nicht vorstellen


wenn aus irgendeinem Grund mal eine tonne dicht sein sollte dann kann das Wasser zumindest durch den überlauf in den Teich zurücklaufen - da kannst dann die 50er oben am rand anbringen.
sollte aber bei


----------



## Michael H (12. Aug. 2016)

Morsche

Ist ganz einfach . Mach gerade ein T-Stück an den Auslauf und gut sollte sein ....


----------



## groecamp (12. Aug. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> durch ein 110er Rohr gehen ca. max 15000 l/h


Ist das so...?
Wenn ich mir so die Rohrpumpen anschaue... die haben einen 110er Anschluss und die pumpen zum Teil 40.000 Liter und mehr...


----------



## mitch (12. Aug. 2016)

groecamp schrieb:


> Ist das so...?



es geht hier ja um die Verbindungen von Tonne zu Tonne (Schwerkraftbetrieb) und nicht darum was eine Rohrpumpe durch ein Rohr pumpen könnte


http://www.druckverlust.de/Online-Rechner/


----------



## groecamp (12. Aug. 2016)

ok... dann bin ich beruhigt...


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Aug. 2016)

Hallo allerseits,
das Thema Druckverlust kann man auch rechnerisch angehen. Ich hänge mal die Ergebnisse, welche Durchflüsse welche Druckverluste an DN 50/75/100 verursachen, an. Diese Art der Druckverlustrechnung versagt bei sehr stark turbulenten Strömungen (das ist zumeist außerhalb unserer Teichpumpen). Aus den Grafiken sieht man meist eher, was der eine "mit Schwerkraft" meint (Druckverluste nicht über 1 cm). Bei einer Tonne, wo man 5-10 cm Platz bis zur Oberkante hat, kann man den auch ausnutzen (sofern da nichts verstopfen kann ).
       
Wer mir nicht glaubt, kann ja einzelne Punkte unter www.druckverlust.de am Online-Rechner prüfen .


----------



## Niklas123456 (13. Aug. 2016)

Guten Morgen andrebrunner 
                    

Ich habe ein Hunde/ Swchwimmteich, Ca 20000 Liter. 
das Wasser ist Ca ein halbes Jahr drin. Ich kann dir mal von meinen Erfahrungen berichten.
Meine Technik ist, 8500 Liter Pumpe am Boden Einlauf 1 an der Filteranlage. 13000 Liter am Skimmer Einlauf 2 an der Filteranlage. Die 8500 er geht erst durch eine 36 Watt Durchlauf UV von unten nach oben!
Tonne 1 Spaltsieb 300 edelstahlsieb, da bleibt an grobschmutz alles hängen! Unten in der Tonne ist schwebendes Helix Ca 50 Liter. 2x DN 75 Rohre mit Schieber Verbindung zur Tonne 2. Tonne 2 Ca 50 Liter schwebendes Helix. 2x DN 75 Rohre mit Schieber Verbindung zur Tonne 3. Tonne 3 Ca 50 lieter schwimmende Helix belüftet mit membranteller!
Ausgang Tonne 3 2x DN 75 Rohre mit Schieber. Jede Tonne hat unten ein DN 50 Auslaufrohr zum dreckablassen in das Abwasserrohr. DIe normalen Hähne sind viel zu klein und halten den Druck nicht aus! der ganze Dreck bleibt auch liegen da nicht am Boden ist,
ich habe glasklares Wasser und nix mit Algen usw zu tun. 
Aufwand der Reinigung, jeden zweiten Tag Schieber ziehen von Tonne 1 vom sammelbehälter Spaltsieb und den Rest mit Staubsauger sauber machen. alle 1 bis zweimal im Monat Schiber 2 und 3 und 4 ziehen um das Abwasser der Tonnen abzulassen und leicht mit einem Schrubber die Tonnen sauber machen mit dem Helix zusammen. Das war es schon!
Mein Überlauf der einzelnen Tonnen habe ich mit einem Sensor gesteuert. so kann ich nun beruhigt immer in den Urlaub fahren.Achso und ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht mit den Regentonnen, das jene nicht Sonne und Frost so gerne mögen ! Hier ein paar Bilder für Dich, schönes Wochenende Gruß Niklas


----------



## andrebrunner (13. Aug. 2016)

Hallo ich würde jetzt einfach ein 2. DN Rohr ergänzen also 2 Stück dann = 100 mm gesamt, das müsste auf jeden Fall reichen oder?


----------



## mitch (13. Aug. 2016)

2 x DN50 ist ca. 1/2 DN110

Kreisfläche = π × radius × radius

DN50  = 19,6 cm²
DN75  = 44,2 cm²
DN110 = 95 cm²


----------



## andrebrunner (13. Aug. 2016)

Würde doch passen oder weil dann war der Kauf von den 50 nicht unnötig oder?


----------



## troll20 (13. Aug. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> 2 x DN50 ist ca. 1/2 DN110
> 
> Kreisfläche = π × radius × radius
> 
> ...



π * (radius zum Quadrat) ergibt aber bei mir was anderes 

http://www.mathepower.com/kreis.php


----------



## DbSam (13. Aug. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> π * (radius zum Quadrat) ergibt aber bei mir was anderes


Ach, Du trollst doch nur herum und triffst die Kästchen nicht ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Nori (15. Aug. 2016)

Dein 50-er Rohr kannst auch für den Überlauf hernehmen - ansonsten musst du schon 3 x das DN 50 verbauen (so hab ich das gemacht - ich hab aber auch nur eine Tonne - bei 3 Tonnen wäre mir die Materialschlacht mit den DN 50 zu groß).
Wie du auf den obigen Bild mit den eingekleisterten Schiebern sehen kannst - hier konnte nur abgedichtet werden, da eine Verklebung mit den HT-Rohren nicht möglich ist. Richtig ausgeführt hätte man ein PVC Rohr eingeklebt, dann wäre auch eine Verklebung des Schiebers möglich gewesen - dann kann man auch mit normalen HT-Muffen weiter verlegen ....
Hier wurden auch keine richtigen Flansche verwendet, sondern diese einfachen Muffengummis wurden wiederum nur mit Kit abgedichtet - das ist keine professionelle und dauerhaltbare Lösung.

Gruß Nori


----------



## derMaggus (15. Aug. 2016)

Ich habe bei mir nun alles in DN50 verrohrt und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Tonne 1 (Einlauf), hat einen DN50 Eingang. Von dort geht es in Tonne 2 (mit Ausgang zum Teich) jeweils mit 3 DN50 rein und wieder raus. Draußen sammle ich alle 3 Rohre in jeweils drei DN50/DN75 Anschlüsse und führe somit dann mit DN75 zum Teich.

Bisher sehr sehr zufriedenstellend. Vorteile der DN50 Rohre wird einzig und allein der höchste Abnahmepunkt sein und somit ein etwas höherer Wasserspiegel in den Tonnen. Bei DN110 hätte man da schon ein deutlich anderes Niveau. 

Aber klar, die ganzen Anschlüsse, Winkelstücke und Dichtungen kosten am Ende auch schon einiges. Wenngleich ich wirklich keinerlei Unterschied bei der Dichte feststellen musste zwischen den Bauhaus Durchführungen zu den im Internet erhältlichen DN50 Durchführungen. Beides gleichermaßen dicht. Bauhaus Version < 2€ das Stück und im Netz eben 7,50€. Bei den 7 Stück die man braucht, ist das schon nicht ganz ohne.


----------



## andrebrunner (15. Aug. 2016)

Hallo habe jetzt 2 x 50mm Verbindungsrohre und jetzt läuft nichts mehr über! 
Ich habe jetzt noch 75 Kilo Kies hier rumstehen soll ich diesen nicht in die letzte Tonne damit ich noch mehr filtermaterialien in den Filter habe damit das Wasser besser gefiltert durchkommt?


----------



## Nori (15. Aug. 2016)

Kipp den Kies in deinen Vorgarten-im Filter hat der nichts verloren. Wenn die zwei 50-er wirklich schon ausreichen, dann ist deine Pumpe von den angedachten 10.000 Litern aber noch weit entfernt - da würden drei 50-er nicht ausreichen.
Denk trotzdem an einen Notueberlauf ...

Gruß Nori


----------



## andrebrunner (16. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,

Warum hat der Kies da nichts verloren??
Es gibt doch voll viele Eigenbau Filter die Ihre Tonnen mit Kies befüllen?


----------



## mitch (16. Aug. 2016)

andrebrunner schrieb:


> Es gibt doch voll viele Eigenbau Filter die Ihre Tonnen mit Kies befüllen?


ja das mag sein, aber was bringt es ausser irgendwann eine Tonne mit Kies und Dreck im Garten die dann viel Spaß beim Reinigen bringt.

Da gibt es heutzutage bessere Filtermedien wie Schaumstoffmatten, __ Hel-X und andere leichter zu reinigende Materialien die auch noch so nebenbei mehr Besiedlungsfläche für Filterbakterien bieten.

Kies bringt nur Gewicht in die Filtertonne


----------



## andrebrunner (16. Aug. 2016)

Servus,

Habe mich gerade mit einem Kumpel unterhalten.
Ich habe ja den Teich sauber gemacht (80% vom Wasser gewechselt und den Schlamm als größtenteils mit dem Kerscher rausgefischt) es ist noch Schlamm am Boden. Also er sagt ich muss den Teich komplette leer pumpen Schlamm rausschaufeln dann befüllen wieder mit Bakterien sonst werde ich den Teich nie klar bekommen trotz des Filters hat er da recht?


----------



## Nori (16. Aug. 2016)

Nein - Schlamm rausholen ist ok, aber klinisch rein soll das nicht werden - wenn noch etwas Schlamm vorhanden ist sind auch noch Kleinstlebewesen da - das ist gut für das Wasser. Außerdem ist es völlig normal, dass nach etwa 2-3 Wochen das Wasser grün wird - das dauert dann seine Zeit.

Gruß Nori


----------



## andrebrunner (16. Aug. 2016)

Okey dann lasse ich mal meinen Filter noch 2 Wochen laufen und Berichte ob sich etwas verbessert hat


----------



## troll20 (16. Aug. 2016)

So in dieser Art wie hier dargestellt macht es Sinn, aber nicht mit Kiesel im Filter, Sorry.


----------



## andrebrunner (17. Aug. 2016)

Hallo, habe den Filter heute komplett gereinigt und die Einteilung neu gemacht! Wasser kommt glasklar raus! Nun ist mein Filter direkt unter meinen Bachlauf wo ja da gefilterte Wasser rauskommt ist das schlimm oder muss ich den weiter weg in der Teich setzten?
Wenn ich einen Skimmer an der Pumpe installiere denkt ihr dass das dann die Leistung dann verringert? Weil ich würde mir gerne einen kaufen damit ich nicht immer die ganzen Blätter rauskeschern muss.
MfG
Brunner


----------



## Nori (17. Aug. 2016)

Für Skimmerbetrieb müsste eine extra Pumpe verwendet werden.
Pumpen die gleichzeitig beide Sachen können gibt es nur von Fiab oder Oase - die anderen Pumpen mit einem separaten Anschluss können immer nur eine Sache - entweder Skimmer oder Filterpumpe.

Gruß Nori


----------



## andrebrunner (20. Aug. 2016)

Hallo, habe mir gebraucht einen Teichschlammsauger gekauft damit ich noch mehr Dreck rausbekomme. Vorne am Sauger ist nur eine schmale Düse und diese verstopft sofort durch Laub etc. sollte ich zuerst mit einem Kerscher versuchen den "groben" Dreck rauszubekommen und dann wieder mit dem Sauger?
Mein Teich ist schon deutlich klarer geworden, ich kann sogar fast bis zum Grund sehen und ich denke halt wenn ich den Sauger noch ein paar mal benutze wird der Dreck weniger und nach der Zeit das Wasser noch klarer, denn ich möchte schon gerne bis zum Grund sehen können.

Nun zum Filter, habe Ihn bis jetzt 1 mal gründlich sauber gemacht und er ist schon wieder voller Dreck die Matten sind schon richtig voll, soll ich Ihn wieder reinigen oder nicht wegen den Bakterien? Das Wasser kommt aber noch glasklar raus. 
MfG
André


----------



## Nori (20. Aug. 2016)

Der Filter verschmutzt schneller wenn du im Schlamm mit dem Sauger handierst - spül die Matten nur oberflächlich ab (manche nehmen extra das Teichwasser dafür wegen der Bakterien - das ist mir zu umständlich - ich nehm den Gartenschlauch ...)
Benutz für den Grobschmutz einfach den Sauger ohne eine Düse - aber etwas Bodensatz ist durchaus erwünscht - also übertreibe es nicht!

Gruß Nori


----------



## andrebrunner (20. Aug. 2016)

Aktuell sieht es so aus!


----------



## andrebrunner (15. Sep. 2016)

Hallo meine lieben,
mein Teich ist schon deutlich klarer geworden, kann sogar manchmal bis zum Grund sehen 
Habe eine Schlammsauger einen kleinen und habe Ihn 2 mal benutzt, ehrlich gesagt wirbelt der mehr auf als er raussaugt.
Kriege den Schlamm nicht so gut raus, habt ihr Tipps?
Außerdem ist mein Filter nach einer Woche wieder voll, kann man das irgendwie verzögern?
Viele Grüße

André


----------



## Nori (15. Sep. 2016)

Das ist am Anfang einfach so bis ein gewisser "Sauberkeitsgrad" erreicht ist.
Zur längeren Standzeit trägt auch ein Vorfilter bei, der den Grobschmutz vor dem eigentlichen Filter schon aus dem Kreislauf holt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## andrebrunner (16. Sep. 2016)

gibt es irgendwo Anleitungen dafür? ich finde nichts..
Gruß
André


----------

